# Where to live in Edmonton, AB?



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Hi 

I shall be shortly moving to Edmonton to work for Telus. Apparently Telus is somewhere on 100th street.

I am now looking on the internet for apartments to rent. However, not knowing Edmonton, I have no clue as to whether I should look for place in the NW or Central or all the other areas mentioned in the ads. 

Would someone be able to throw some light on which neighbourhoods I can look in, which ones to avoid, which ones are cheaper, etc.?

Cheers


----------



## PenguinBoy (Aug 16, 2005)

Depends on what sort of neighbourhood you like. When I lived in Edmonton back in the '80s I lived in an old house near the University which seemed like a nice area to me. Plenty of apartments should be available now that the students are moving out, and you may be able to swing a deal on a year round lease.

Don't know if you're looking to buy a place, but renting for a while until you know for sure which area you like might be a good idea before buying, although these days the longer you wait the less affordable buying becomes...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Couple of questions for you first:

Will you be working right downtown in the Telus tower?

Do you have a parking spot for your car supplied by Telus?

There are some new developments downtown, but there are also some very seedy areas depending on what part of downtown. Try a google search for Edmonton apartments and you will get an idea of what they go for. There are not many vacancies anywhere right now and to be frank, some of them are in undesirable areas of downtown.

Sometimes newer apartments further out are a better bet.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Thank you for the quick responses 

PenguinBoy, I shall be renting, not buying. All I need is a kitchen with a bathroom and a bed (in a decent nrighbourhood).

SINC, we meet again . I shall be working at Telus at 10020-100th street. I do not know if that is downtown or the Telus tower etc.

I do not know if I have parking provided by Telus, but for the sake of argument let's assume that I don't. Let's assume that I either use public transport or live close enough to walk to work.

I have been looking online at a few ads and cross-referfencing them with a google map of the telus location to see how far I would be etc. However that still does not give me info as to whether those neighbourhoods are seedy or desirable 

Is there some kind of commonly held opinions like "between this street and this street is desirable, but avoid anything from this avenue to that avenue" kind of thing?

Edited to correct typo

Cheers


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Between the river and 104 ave and from about 120 st to the Telus tower is a good area. I think there's a full-sized grocery store (Saveon) at 109st and Jasper (100?) ave. Immediately north of 104 ave and east of 100 st is not as good, and you'd be best off looking at direct bus routes further out into the suburbs, in my opinion. Note, this is the point of view of a bachelor, I have no idea what the area is like to raise kids in. In the area I described there's a good range of apartments and condos, from luxury to your basic walk-up, as well as some row housing and detached houses. 

The area around the university is also pretty good (if you don't mind being around students  ) but the train station there is not exactly just a walk up (on campus, deep underground), but there are also good buses in that area. Apartments near 109 st up to and a little south of Whyte Avenue would also put you in a neighbourhood with convenient shopping and local atmosphere. Note that Whyte Avenue is the 'problem' street for Oiler parties. It's great outside of that, and I never went there on the mob nights (Oiler playoffs, Canada day).


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

tilt said:


> Thank you for the quick responses
> 
> PenguinBoy, I shall be renting, not buying. All I need is a kitchen with a bathroom and a bed (in a decent nrighbourhood).
> 
> SINC, we meet again . I shall be working at Telus at 10020-100th street. I do not know if that is downtown or the Telus tower etc.


That is right downtown and Beej gave you some good advice and the area he suggests is very good and you could walk or take the bus. My bet is there is no parking and parking downtown is expensive so that would work well.

There is also a large Staples in that area as well as the Save On Foods and an Earl's with an outdoor patio. I'm guessing that you are single from your reply to PB and that would be a fun area to live.


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

SINC said:


> That is right downtown and Beej gave you some good advice and the area he suggests is very good and you could walk or take the bus.


Walking 20 blocks from 120 st to 100 st is a little much, even in the notoriously mild Edmonton winters.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Beej said:


> Walking 20 blocks from 120 st to 100 st is a little much, even in the notoriously mild Edmonton winters.


Exactly, but if he live less than half way as in 106 street area, he could walk. All depends where he finds an apartment, doesn't it?


----------



## Beej (Sep 10, 2005)

Wimp.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

Beej, thanks for the info, this is exactly what I was looking for  And no, I do not have any kids, so it does not matter to me if a neighbourhood is kid-friendly or not 

SINC, I am married  But for the immediate future I shall be moving to Edmonton by myself and my wife will still be in Burlington as she has a good job here. She will move to Edmonton after a while, after I decide if Edmonton is the place for me and Telus is the company for me etc.

Therefore, yes, for all practical purposes I am single and that is the kind of accommodation and neighbourhood I am looking for 

Cheers


----------



## SkyHook (Jan 23, 2001)

.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

How good is the public transport system when it comes to connecting suburbs to downtown? 

Which suburbs would be desirable and within easy commute?

I see areas like NW, Central, Millwoods, St. Albert, Sherwood Park etc. Are those suburbs? How far away are they in terms of commuting? Are they desirable or not? Are they expensive or would they be cheaper than living downtown?

Cheers


----------



## bryanc (Jan 16, 2004)

Edmonton has a light rail rapid transit system which works well for the limited area it serves. If you can find a place within easy access of the LRT, you're set for cheap, fast, warm, reliable commuting to the Telus centre. However, the LRT currently goes to just south of the university campus, north (across the river and under the Telus center) to Clareview in the NE.

Generally speaking, the NE is not as desirable as the SW. Given your timing and circumstances, I'd look for a nice apartment downtown or in the University area within walking distance of the LRT.

Millwoods, Sherwood Park, St. Albert, etc. are all distant suburbs.... serious commutes to downtown. I wouldn't consider them.

I happen to know of a nice two bedroom house for rent very close to campus and easy walking distance from the LRT. It will be available June 12, because that's when we're moving out.

Cheers


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

bryanc said:


> I happen to know of a nice two bedroom house for rent very close to campus and easy walking distance from the LRT. It will be available June 12, because that's when we're moving out.


And what would the rent be?

Cheers


----------

